# Vintage Zhufeng On Nos Laurex Bracelet



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Vintage PRC ZhuFeng on a NOS 1970's Laurex s/s mesh strap (I think strap is not Chinese but I like it).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like that - does the 21600 refer to the beat then? :to_become_senile:

Shows you not all Chinasian stuff is cheap tat - knowing you and yoiur collection, it wouldn't be easy and not necessarily that cheap either! Very Nice INDEED! :man_in_love:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> I like that - does the 21600 refer to the beat then? :to_become_senile:
> 
> Shows you not all Chinasian stuff is cheap tat - knowing you and yoiur collection, it wouldn't be easy and not necessarily that cheap either! Very Nice INDEED! :man_in_love:


Thanks, Mel.

Yup, 21600 is the beat. The ZhuFeng is a nice watch--this is the type of movement it contains (a high grade, although 17 and not 19 jewel, Chinese "standard" movement):


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cracking watch, love the clean look.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ron - Canadian (almost) weather here, 18 to 24 inches of snow in Edinburgh - think I'll go and poke a stick at some Timex Electrics I need to get going, it'll be warm enough next to the radiator! - minus 20deg forecast for some parts of Scotland to-night


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Thanks for the info Ron - Canadian (almost) weather here, 18 to 24 inches of snow in Edinburgh - think I'll go and poke a stick at some Timex Electrics I need to get going, it'll be warm enough next to the radiator! - minus 20deg forecast for some parts of Scotland to-night


Where I am, minus 40 C last week, only minus 30 C this week not counting wind chill--but we've been told to expect a near tropical minus 20 tomorrow by the afternoon .


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice dressy looking watch. I really like the bracelet as well even if it's not Chinese. (Probably a fake made by Rolex.  )


----------

